# Presto Canners on Sale



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

My husband found this:

http://www.amazon.com/Presto-23-Quart-Aluminum-Pressure-Cooker/dp/B0000BYCFU/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t

Presto 23 quart Cooker/Canner for $59.00 and free super saver shipping. Just thought I would pass it on 
Too big for us though


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think that is the perfect size - it's tall enough to BWB quarts along with being used as a pressure canner. 

It is the same diameter is the 16qt, just taller. 

Usually for this cheap they are the one without the gauge. I love having the gauge and then getting the weight set so you use the gauge as reference, not to control pressure.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

Holy Cow that's an excellent price! Thanks for sharing! I was looking for a Christmas gift for a friend. I think I just found it!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, that's an excellent price. Too bad I don't need one - I have 5 already!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link...just placed an order!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

You're welcome everyone!

Macybaby, It does seem like the perfect size if I had room on the stove top  It's too tall for us


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have never used a pressure canner, but i'd like to learn some day.
One of my questions is where to use it at. 
I use my WB canner in the garage on my turkey fryer. 
It looks like the one in this picture:

http://www.turkey-fryers.com/MB_20020307_turkey_fryer_kits.htm

Would it be possible to regulate the heat well enough for a pressure canner?
That thing gets the water really boiling on the WB canner.
I have an electric stove in the kitchen, and it doesn't do very well for canning. The burners are to small and it's hard to get a big canner centered on them.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

flowergurl said:


> I have never used a pressure canner, but i'd like to learn some day.
> One of my questions is where to use it at.
> I use my WB canner in the garage on my turkey fryer.
> It looks like the one in this picture:
> ...


You can get a regulator, people have comented on them, but I can't help.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I have that canner and it's great. It's tall enough to use as a BWB canner, but if you use it to pressure can you can fit something like 20 pint jars in at a time. That's a GRAB IT NOW! price too. If you're considering a canner, get it!


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I have 2 of the Presto 23 quart and love them both.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! I had the 16qt on my wish list and was saving for it. It's $80. I had about $45 in the Amazon account and my dad paid the difference--Christmas present. It'll be my first pressure canner. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't forget the three piece weight. No baby sitting the dial or having it tested every year.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

breestephens said:


> Don't forget the three piece weight. No baby sitting the dial or having it tested every year.


How do you use it? Does it replace the jiggler weight that comes with it?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> How do you use it? Does it replace the jiggler weight that comes with it?


Yes, it replaces the jiggler weight. I wouldn't have a pressure caner without one. I don't have the time to sit and fiddle with the heat on my stove to keep the caner at the perfect pressure - especially in 90 minute intervals, this does it for me!


----------



## Red_Hen (Sep 20, 2011)

I really wanted a pressure canner this year and I couldn't afford it. I snatched one up, thank you!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I also would need the weights. Are they sold separately? I don't see it.


----------



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is the part you need.http://www.gopresto.com/products/pro...hp?stock=09978


----------



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry wrong one.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

The part number for the weight set is 50332. It is sold on amazon too just like the canner.

http://www.amazon.com/Presto-Pressure-Canner-Regulator/dp/B000HMBVQ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323728318&sr=8-1


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I've never seen one like that. How does it work? Does it rattle, then, like a regular weight?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

It is 3 pieces, each piece is 5 lb. It works just like a regular weight does on any other canner.


----------



## coon18 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the information. Just order one.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I have the older model and was tempted to get this one but I'm curious as to how sturdy the handles are on this. Mine are a lot larger and attached to the top as well as the side. Just wondering how much pressure you can put on these smaller handles to get the lid put on/off. Anyone using handles like this? 

Definitely going to get the 3-piece weight though! I only have a 15 pound weight and am constantly fiddling with the stove. Sigh...


----------



## Red_Hen (Sep 20, 2011)

I have never used a pressure canner. So this weight is something I'm going to need?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That canner comes with a gauge, and you can use it with only the gauge, but then you have to carefully monitor and adjust the temp settings on the range, and it can be a pain.

With the weight set, the weight will let excess pressure out of the canner, though you do want to adjust them temps so it's just letting a gentle amount of steam out, not any wild gyrations. This way once the temp is set so just a bit of pressure is let out occasionally, it will maintain the correct pressure. The really nice thing is you can HEAR it, and know if it's starting to build or lower pressure without looking at the gauge every minute or two. So you can be in the kitchen with an ear on the canner, but your eyes and attention on something else, like cutting up the next batch of veggies.

For me, I like a canner with the weight for maintaining pressure, and the gauge so I can see what is going on in the heat up and cool down process.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Macybaby are you saying that you can use both the weight and the gauge at the same time? It's not either/or?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes you can use both but the weight is far more accurate than the gauge. Having the weight set is a good way to test your gauge for accuracy. But go by what the weight indicates, not the gauge, if there is a big difference.

Technically you are supposed to have your gauge tested annually. The weight set is a good way of doing away with that testing.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

flowergurl said:


> I have never used a pressure canner, but i'd like to learn some day.
> One of my questions is where to use it at.
> I use my WB canner in the garage on my turkey fryer.
> It looks like the one in this picture:
> ...


We have a crab cooker, propane, and these are very commonly used with LG CANNERS. My preference is All American. I have an AA and a Presto.

Our stovetop is propane. Same principle. You use your Gauge to help determine the proper temperature, and also the Pressure Regulator to insure more accurate consistent canning pressure.

Heads up for newbys at canning...or newbys at using Pressure Regulators. They are great, but setting the correct temperature is critical. A local gal did a presentation for a Tribal canning class. She had no experience with the PR's, used it, and it burned dry! The heat was set too high...

If you can afford it, get a medium sized and the largest canner you can afford. Be sure and get a crab cooker, or something similar. They can take the weight of the largest canner, while most stovetops can't. Mine can, but it is a propane one. I can actually use 3 canners at once. The Presto & Water Bath Canner on our stovetop and our AA on the crab cooker. Why run 3 at once? If you have a helper, no problem. I will be doing this when I can the Pork in January, but will only be using the Pressure Canners. If I was canning Applesauce and also needed to put up Green Beans, etc..., I could easily have multiple canners going.


----------

